# Need some help.



## deadwaterfowl_lead (Jul 10, 2008)

I am going to be using a cross bow for the first time this year and really could use some help on deciding wich one to use. I dont know anything about them just started researching them. Any imput or opions would be greatly appreciated.

Matt


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

well wecome to the X bow game

there are tons of models out there, and Most will shoot well,
what you pay for when yopu buy a higher end model is better parts which equal better user fiendly bow, and they also shoot more consistent groups, and shoot SOME faster and flater
but the big difference is they tend to be quietier, not as wide and offer more parts you can add on

I have shot many and unless you have deep pockets, all the top end bow shoot as flat as each other,( all in the 280-340 fps any ways) till you get to the x bows that shoot over 360 fps
but the 2 that come to mind is the PSE tac 15( know guys that get very good group to 100+yrds) and the Bow tec models
But all of these bow are extremely front end heavy and not very user friendly in a treestand being so long and far forwarded, but Man they are fast and flat!

If I were to buy another bow it would be the Horton vision, its the most comfortable x bow I have ever shot, and about the quietest one too!
with the limbs this way the bow balances the best of all them, makes shooting it and hunting with it very user friendly

down sides is its loading, and its not very fast( for the price range), but very good to 40 yrds, all anyone should be hunting at in my eyes!
here is a link, go shoot one if you can

http://www.hortonarchery.com/vision-175.aspx


----------

